# Using a textile stamp to relabel



## marcmarcmarc (Jun 20, 2009)

I just thought about using a textile stamp for relabeling my shirts.

Has anyone tried this before? I found a german site that sells textile stamps and they say it can be washed up to 90 degrees celsius (194 fahrenheit). 
Price: about 20€


This sounds like a cheap and easy solution for simple labels.


Here is a picture of the stamp:
http://www.stempel-seidel.de/images/4911_cm.jpg
The size of the text-plate is 38 x 14 mm


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It's not going to give you the most professional look.


----------



## marcmarcmarc (Jun 20, 2009)

what do you mean by not professional?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

marcmarcmarc said:


> what do you mean by not professional?


It's going to look like someone bought a rubber stamp from Office Depot and stamped the shirt with it.

For the price of buying 4 or 5 of these (one for each size) you can come up with better looking, and longer lasting, prints.

For example, for less than what you would pay for the rubber stamps, you could buy a couple of pieces of PhotoEZ silkscreen sheets. Along with water based ink (speedball or permaset) you'll get a professional imprint that will last as long as the shirt.


----------



## marcmarcmarc (Jun 20, 2009)

ok i think i got you.

PhotoEZ sounds good. But don't you need a screenprinter-device to use it? 
Since I don't print myself, PhotoEZ would only make sense if I could do it without having to buy any further devices.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

marcmarcmarc said:


> ok i think i got you.
> 
> PhotoEZ sounds good. But don't you need a screenprinter-device to use it?
> Since I don't print myself, PhotoEZ would only make sense if I could do it without having to buy any further devices.


No, no press needed. You burn the label image on the sheets using the sun, and simply lay the sheet on the shirt collar to apply the ink.

I suggest no more than 2 labels a sheet so you can have room to lay down some ink to screen.


----------



## marcmarcmarc (Jun 20, 2009)

Aaah okay. Thanks a lot, I think I'm gonna try this. 

But what do you mean by "so you can have room to lay down some ink to screen. " ?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

marcmarcmarc said:


> Aaah okay. Thanks a lot, I think I'm gonna try this.
> 
> But what do you mean by "so you can have room to lay down some ink to screen. " ?


Just saying you need to have room on all sides of your label so ink does not accidentally spill over on to your shirt. 

Picture your label design centered on a sheet of paper. You'll have space above, below and on each side as a protection from ink getting on the shirt..

The Photoez sites will have video so you'll see what I mean.


----------



## marcmarcmarc (Jun 20, 2009)

ok, now i got you.


----------

